# A little help if possible



## Blaine (Apr 13, 2011)

I am a 25 year old male from the UK and this is what i am experiencing at the minute.Around 4 years ago i used to find that if i ate a sunday roast with gravy within 10minutes or so i had a sudden urge to go to the toilet and when i did go it was very wattery. i Stopped having gravy and this stopped however....3.5 years ago i got an absess on my leg and got prescribed anti biotics. I was ill on these tablets, had chronic Diarrhoea and phoned the doctor who told me it could just be the infection passing through my body, i have not been right since then.I would frequently wake up on a morning with a sudden urge to go to the toilet, hoever upon getting there and haveing bowel movements felt as if i had not emptied my bowels properly. I can randomly get Diarrhoea and the urge to go when i am out and it is starting to impact on my personal life and work. I get aches in my stomach area at times prior to this happening and other times i just get a feeling as if i need to pass gas but know if i do its going to be Diarrhoea. I have had a lot of stress in my life over the past few years and did not know if this has caused it or not. I have spoke to my GP and they have carried out blood tests - My ESR was high whatever that means but otherwise they just said it sounds like IBS. Now i have been back to the GP yesterday as i am still getting bouts of stomach pains and Diarrhoea. They have taken 4 sets of bllod tests after fasting and they have also taken stool samples this time aswell. i am also getting referred to a specialist. The problem is there is no pattern to it and i am now frightened to eat out or go to far away from a toilet. Anybody got any advice?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Try taking some probiotics. Also use imodium. See what the specialsts have to say. Also obviously heavier, fattier meals might cause you problems so eat lighter fare and low fat meals.


----------



## Blaine (Apr 13, 2011)

i am taking Activia Yoghurts daily to see if that helps and also immodium as and when i need it


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

You would have to eat TONS of Activia yogurt to get the same benefits you would from taking a good probiotic.


----------



## Blaine (Apr 13, 2011)

Ah right so you mean like a supplement or something like that?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Yes. There are many good ones... Culterelle, Florastor, Align.. etc...


----------

